# Sea hare...algae all gone...now what?



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought 6 snails and 1 sea hare the other day and now all the hair algae is gone...what will the sea hare eat now.? dont want him to die...and i dont have anyone to lend him to.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I answered this is your other post, take it back to the fish shop for store credit you may not get much but even if it buys a pack of frozen food it's better than nothing.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

some people feed them nori sheets.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a similar post from another forum:
Sea Hare(Slug) feeding


----------

